# This should bring a chuckle.....



## thirteenknots (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## pewpew (Jul 3, 2022)

Play stupid games win stupid prizes. We went on a family trip a few months back. One BIL managed to get his pot thru US Customs as well as a few countries in Europe. I told my wife..if he gets caught..he's on his own. F him. I am not getting involved in any way, shape, or form to help. Except to make sure her nephew makes it home safe back to the US. The jackass got lucky and never got caught.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 6, 2022)

pewpew said:


> Play stupid games win stupid prizes. We went on a family trip a few months back. One BIL managed to get his pot thru US Customs as well as a few countries in Europe. I told my wife..if he gets caught..he's on his own. F him. I am not getting involved in any way, shape, or form to help. Except to make sure her nephew makes it home safe back to the US. The jackass got lucky and never got caught.


----------

